# Interesting site done by a fibro male sufferer



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

This guy has an informative article about fibro. He includes a lot of research info. too. I found it interesting. Maybe some of you will too. It came from Judy A ### the clouds site. She has many on there now, as she is trying to clean out her files.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Moldie,Do you have an exact URL location for this website. I didn't know how to access it from the information you gave here. Thanks...calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Oh calida, does it look like I have egg on my face? Yeh, I do. How embarrassing! I am so forgetful, I clipped it last night and then forgot to paste it! I am losing it







http://members.home.net/jfroache/fms2.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Oh Moldie, we don't get concerned about such piffles around here. If any of us have not done the same thing before (which I very much doubt), we WILL.What a comprehensive website! In fact, I lost my connection before I ever got it downloaded. I'll have to go back and take a look. Looks like a real wealth of info for us but definitely not the one to send to family and friends to try and explain what we deal with all the time. I can just see their eyes glazing over after the first two or three paragraphs.







Thanks for passing that along to us.calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks calida. I thought it was indeed comprehensive. I thought the guys might appreciate another male's view. Didn't realize it made their testicles sensitive - so I learned something new. Guess we have similar female sensitivies such as vulvadynia. He seems to have done his research and added a little of his own personal opinions as well, which in his doctor's view may not be objective, but when you are experiencing what you are experiencing, it's a little hard to be objective sometimes, is it not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi Moldie,Yes, some things are not amenable to Objectivity. As a nurse you know that "Pain is when the patient says it is, where he says it is."The cartharsis didn't help the sleep situation much. You know, I think this Prednisone is hyping me up. I'll be glad when it's finished so I can at least get my usual FOUR or FIVE hours of sleep in.







I'm trying out a signature here that I made and put on my homepage site. We'll see if it works. Good night...err "morning" I mean and take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Hey...it DID work. How about that??


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Moldie,That is an extremely well put together and informative site. I printed it out for my family. Thanks.Southern


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Moldie for bringing this article to my attention. Found it informative. Like the article said, educate yourself about fm as much as possible.


----------

